# Good seasonal campgrounds



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

My family and I bought a 25' fifth wheel and are looking to place it for the season. We are considering Alcona county park. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a nice campground on water. We enjoy fishing and obviously swimming for the kids. We would like to stay within 1 n a half hours of Bay city. I realize Alcona is a bit further than that but we enjoy it there. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Woods and Water Rv Park in Newaygo Mi is a awesome campground that offers a ton of activities for both adults and children. I have had a seasonal there for 2 years now and don't see me leaving for any reason. It is within 5-10 minutes of the Croton/Hardy dams/ Muskegon River. The campground sits next to a private lake and has a nice swimming pool. It would be about 2 hours from Bay City but well worth the drive!


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Take a look at Big Bend Campground http://www.bigbendcamp.com/

It matches everything you asked for, less then 1 hr from Bay City (several seasonal's are from Bay City area). Family orientated, on the Rifle River so easy to take canoe/tube trips, pond/lake for swimming and a pool for swimming, many scheduled events over the season, fishing in the river for suckers in the spring (kids have a blast catching them), walleye and others in the summer and has a good steelhead run in the late fall. Also close to Saginaw Bay access points, many also leave their boats there and launch to go Walleye fishing on the Bay.

Look at the events page on the website, very diverse, kids love watching the mud-bogs, they put on a good fireworks show for the 4th, live bands a couple times a year, etc. etc.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input!!! I'll check them out.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Fremont Lake Campground is nice. Right on Fremont Lake. About half of the units are seasonal. Maybe 2 hrs from Bay City.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

huron county park in caseville. nice beach, lots of stuff in walking distance for kids to do, marina next door and some of the most awsome walleye fishing to be found . then theres the cheeseburger in paradise festival, and other events.


----------

